# Skid Steer - HP to box size



## sk187 (Dec 7, 2006)

I am looking to buy a skid steer for snow removal.
I have always rented a 70hp wheeled machine and used it with a plow for sidewalks and salt loading.

This year things have changed and I would like to buy a machine and just wondering if anyone knew of a general hp to push box ratio.

Would love to run a 10' box but need to keep the machine small enough that it can get on a 5' raised sidewalk with the plow on and also fit in a shipping container to get salt.

I would really love a tracked machine for summer use but they are awful in the winter and a dedicated set of winter tracks doesnt seem cost effective.

To sum it up, what is the general HP required for a 8, 10, and 12' box?


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Here is from ProTech's site. This will give you something to start with.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

We've had a 10' pusher on our S650 for 2 seasons now, I don't think I would go any larger.


----------



## sk187 (Dec 7, 2006)

Philbilly2 said:


> Here is from ProTech's site. This will give you something to start with.
> 
> View attachment 166359


Thanks that helps a lot.


----------



## sk187 (Dec 7, 2006)

Mark Oomkes said:


> We've had a 10' pusher on our S650 for 2 seasons now, I don't think I would go any larger.


That looks to be a 70ish hp machine, would you have gone with 8' if you could do it over again?


----------



## Masssnowfighter (Sep 22, 2012)

I have a Cat297c tracked machine and the thing is awesome in the snow. It handles a 10' box with no problems. I even ran a arctic ld14 on it a few times and it handled that with no problem. Bobcats and all of the other tracked machines do suck in the snow though


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

sk187 said:


> That looks to be a 70ish hp machine, would you have gone with 8' if you could do it over again?


Not at all. If anything I would go larger, but in a wing type like a HLA SnowWing or MetalPless PlowMaxx, so it could be 10' or larger.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Masssnowfighter said:


> Bobcats and all of the other tracked machines do suck in the snow though


Pretty sure there's a goodly number of Bobcat owners that would disagree.


----------



## Masssnowfighter (Sep 22, 2012)

So bobcat track machines are good in the snow???? The few I have tried couldn't even get out of there own way


----------



## sk187 (Dec 7, 2006)

I used a TL190 Bobcat for a winter and it was nothing like a wheeled machine. I called on camoplast "B" tracks for a TL190 and they were $1750 for a pair. Apparently they are great for snow and are year round tracks. The salesman I talked to recommended them over the bridgestone polar tracks.


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

I also run a 10ft box on a s650 and it does great. If you want a little smaller machine get a s590 or a s205 and put dedicated snow tires in it. Will make it even narrower and will be able to run your 10ft box.. The reason bobcats track machines suck so bad in the snow is the track design. With a different track it will do much better but still not the same as a wheeled machine.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

An 1850 ROC machine with good tires will run a 10 foot box. Dedicated snow tires help, but we've run Arctic boxes for several years on regular skid tires. 

A lot of this equation depends on the box you want. A cheap ass 8' rubber edge box will work a 2500 ROC skid, where a nice box like Arctic or Metal Pless will just start to work the smaller machine. 

For what it's worth, my advice if you can afford it is an HLA Snowing or Metal Pless Plowmaxx instead of a box if you've got properties that make more sense for a plow instead of the box. Adds an easy 20% production to the machine with a competent operator. 

I'm in the same boat as you as summer use easily justifies track loaders, but it sucks to have a dedicated set of tracks. I'm strongly considering a T650 for this winter as a trial run with Polar Tracks to see how it goes. It's almost worth giving up a bit in winter for the summer gains.


----------



## sk187 (Dec 7, 2006)

John_DeereGreen said:


> An 1850 ROC machine with good tires will run a 10 foot box. Dedicated snow tires help, but we've run Arctic boxes for several years on regular skid tires.
> 
> A lot of this equation depends on the box you want. A cheap ass 8' rubber edge box will work a 2500 ROC skid, where a nice box like Arctic or Metal Pless will just start to work the smaller machine.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reply.

Can a SS handle a larger parking lot or does it bog down and just get to slow with a 2 speed skid steer.

Basically I am trying to eliminate one of 3 loaders with a skid steer that just sits around to load salt.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

How large is larger?


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

The key to either track or tire skid is getting a good scrape so you get traction.


----------



## sk187 (Dec 7, 2006)

John_DeereGreen said:


> How large is larger?


Very large, a mall parking lot.
I have 3 loaders running 16' boxes, and have a SS that will just be loading salt this year at the same location.

Click my signature picture, those are the loaders and that's one of the many parking lots.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

If you use the skid to feed a loader I could see it possibly working, but to completely replace a loader with a skid on its own I think would be tough.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

John_DeereGreen said:


> If you use the skid to feed a loader I could see it possibly working, but to completely replace a loader with a skid on its own I think would be tough.


I wood agree.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Mark Oomkes said:


> I wood agree.


I would also agree. If you see that you only need 2 loaders or even 2 1/2 loaders, you might be able to use a skid to replace, but if you need 3 loaders, a skid will just not replace a loader.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Glad I'm not the only one with that thought process. We started using loaders on 10+ acre accounts 3 seasons ago and I certainly wouldn't want to go back to skids on those accounts.

Their ability to carry large volumes and stack to the moon just can't be replaced by a skid. However, moving snow to alleyways that a loader can push down works well for us. It's saving us purchasing another loader for this coming season, however if something happens to that skid it doesn't take long to be in hot water.


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss (Aug 17, 2005)

we used a rubber edge "backhoe style" protech box on a deere 329e track machine once in a pinch a couple years back, sucked. Its too heavy, even for that 11,000lb machine, its too tall, it doesn't need to be any wider than 10', and rubber edge left too much go past it for the tracks to slide on and ice up immediately. Pretty much all skids will push a 8-10 footer, if you're plowing higher accumulations and heavier wet slushy snow, maybe stick with an 8 footer no matter what machine, 

plowing during the storm and anything fluffy, they'll all be fine with 10 footers, no matter what the HP is, you'll usually lose traction first, and if you're pushing so much you're bogging a 60-90hp engine and not slipping, why don't you have a backhoe or loader at that site pushing so far distances?


----------

